# article about drugs in pregnancy



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/medical_examiner/2013/07/medication_during_pregnancy_drugs_should_be_tested_in_pregnant_women.html


----------



## olive0609 (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you very much for that article. This is one of the first articles I have read that espouses the view that it is not unethical to test the effect of pharmaceuticals on pregnant women. I like the fact that it said it is even unethical not to do tests on pregnant women. I have always thought that the way to ensure more safety for pregnant women and their babies was to conduct more studies that included them, instead of just extrapolating or speculating based on the data gathered from non-pregnant patients. We have advanced ways of monitoring pregnancy and the fetus nowadays, and we need to use that to our advantage when studying these drugs. Pregnant patients need and deserve to be treated in the way that ensures the proper therapeutic effect for their condition. Proper testing protocols just need to be devised. I think this is a step in the right direction.


----------

